# Minicomponente Aiwa NSX-BL54



## Juan F. (Jul 21, 2007)

Saludos.
Mi consulta es sobre este minicomponente, el problema en principio era el lector optico (no lee cd.)
pero al momento de intentar cambiarlo me di con la sorpresa q no estaba el modelo, consultando con un service manual del equipo note q aparecia un modelo kss-213f sin embargo al momento de intentar comprarlo el modelo no coincidia (caracteristicas fisicas) con el q tenia, mi pregunta es si alguien sabe cual es el modelo real de este equipo y en todo caso desearia saber si es q no c encontrara  el modelo original le podria adaptar el kss-213f sin necesidad de cambiarle todo el mecanismo?.
Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 22, 2007)

Que raro un kss213 no es el de cinta?

mira aqui

http://www.vitecom.com/visitantes/catalogo/images_mosaico/opticas.gif


----------



## Juan F. (Jul 23, 2007)

en esta foto les muestro como es el modelo en si del lente


----------

